# Dell monitor without SERVICE TAG



## hemant0285 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hii.. ppl ..I have purchased the DELL Monitor SP2208WFp from SP Road Bangalore...ANKIT INFOTECH....

the problem is that there is NO SERVICE TAG..which is usually required for the warranty of laptops etc..
Is it going to affect the warranty.. there is this *order number* on the carton supplied with it.. and there is a sticker at the back of the monitor with Serial number... About 20alphanumeric s ... and some other number N0X78...

will it be under the warranty coverage..

HELP


----------



## mike2020learnin (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello & welcome to TSF, 

have you registred the monitor ? 

you might need to contack Dell and explain this to them to get this worked out 

main thing save the receipt 

or go back to where you bought it from and explain to them the issue


----------



## Tipposan (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure if you need this info or not but I just ran into this problem with Dell and wasted about 40 min with them. You shouldn't have this problem though.

Since you have your order number, they can pull up your information. If you have it, having your customer number is also handy. Serial number and the CN number is worth nothing to Dell.

If you call the Technical support for Dell, they will ask you for the Service Tag number first but tell them that you do not have it and they will ask you for the order number.

Now, having said that, I am not sure if the order number that you have is a Dell order number or the order number of the place where you ordered it. If it's a Dell order number, you should be fine. If not, then good luck.

Just so you know....according to the Dell people that I spoke to (Tecnical support, customer care, Dell hardware specialist and back to Tech support), lower end monitors do not have a Service Tag on them. Monitors that are sold with a system goes by the service tag on the system and the warranty is per the system (even for the monitor). Higher end monitors will have a service tag on the back of the monitor.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dell PC's come with a Service Tag to identify the particular components in that PC. The Order Number and the serial number are all that is required for any warranty service through Dell.
I have never seen a Service Tag Number on an individually purchased monitor but I'm sure Dell Tech Support knows what they are talking about.


----------

